# Awesome Backup Camera



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I saw this at auto zone and decided to give it a try $60 with a $10 rebate. It was really easy to install and works just phenomenal. With the wireless setup it does not take much to get this up and running.

http://www.peakantifreeze.com/peak_backup_camera.html


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

Tried my local Auto Zone, they don't carry it. Do you have any Auto Zone number that I can have them to look up. It looks like something I can use.

Thanks


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Advance Auto Parts has a $10 rebate as well. I don't know if the price is the same though...


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

What powers the camera? Is it only on when you backup? Or can you wire to a power source in the back and have it always active?


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Any info on the max distance from the transmitter to the receiver? Would like to try this on my 30' 5th wheel.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

White Buffalo said:


> Any info on the max distance from the transmitter to the receiver? Would like to try this on my 30' 5th wheel.


Yes, I would be interested to. I noticed it had a 2.4ghz transmitter and would think that it would perform well, but, not sure...


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Any info on the max distance from the transmitter to the receiver? Would like to try this on my 30' 5th wheel.


Yes, I would be interested to. I noticed it had a 2.4ghz transmitter and would think that it would perform well, but, not sure...
[/quote]

I bought This same one from advance auto, good product for the money, and the screen was of decent quality, BUT, I had to return it, I have the 29BHS (30 ft hitch to bumper), and the camera/transmitter was just too far back to get a decent signal. Also the transmitter box did not look like it was made to withstand prolonged exposure to moisture (connections do not appear to be water tight) a solution I was going try was putting the whole thing inside of a deflated balloon. Hope this helps


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

forceten said:


> What powers the camera? Is it only on when you backup? Or can you wire to a power source in the back and have it always active?


If it is like the one I put in our old Suburban, you tap into the reverse lights for the camera power (which turn it on only while in reverse) then the monitor plugs in the 12v supply up by the driver.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

KampinwitKids said:


> Any info on the max distance from the transmitter to the receiver? Would like to try this on my 30' 5th wheel.


Yes, I would be interested to. I noticed it had a 2.4ghz transmitter and would think that it would perform well, but, not sure...
[/quote]

I bought This same one from advance auto, good product for the money, and the screen was of decent quality, BUT, I had to return it, I have the 29BHS (30 ft hitch to bumper), and the camera/transmitter was just too far back to get a decent signal. Also the transmitter box did not look like it was made to withstand prolonged exposure to moisture (connections do not appear to be water tight) a solution I was going try was putting the whole thing inside of a deflated balloon. Hope this helps
[/quote]

I am beginning to think that wireless is not the way to go - at least for the back of the TT. I guess I will just have to stick with the old fashioned way - my DW!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I am beginning to think that wireless is not the way to go - at least for the back of the TT. I guess I will just have to stick with the old fashioned way - my DW!!


I got mine at Costco for around $75. It was wireless and worked great. Never a problem with weather and in the PNW we get our fair share of rain.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am beginning to think that wireless is not the way to go - at least for the back of the TT. I guess I will just have to stick with the old fashioned way - my DW!!


I got mine at Costco for around $75. It was wireless and worked great. Never a problem with weather and in the PNW we get our fair share of rain.
[/quote]

Just curious - is this the same topic for this camera - Costco Camera?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I am beginning to think that wireless is not the way to go - at least for the back of the TT. I guess I will just have to stick with the old fashioned way - my DW!!


I got mine at Costco for around $75. It was wireless and worked great. Never a problem with weather and in the PNW we get our fair share of rain.
[/quote]

Just curious - is this the same topic for this camera - Costco Camera?
[/quote]

Same general details...yup.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am beginning to think that wireless is not the way to go - at least for the back of the TT. I guess I will just have to stick with the old fashioned way - my DW!!


I got mine at Costco for around $75. It was wireless and worked great. Never a problem with weather and in the PNW we get our fair share of rain.
[/quote]

Just curious - is this the same topic for this camera - Costco Camera?
[/quote]

Same general details...yup.
[/quote]

Ok, I maybe missing something here, but, it sounded like it _wasn't _that great..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Ok, I maybe missing something here, but, it sounded like it _wasn't _that great..


My experience with the camera for Costco was all positive. I'd do it again if my new Ford didn't have one built in.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok, I maybe missing something here, but, it sounded like it _wasn't _that great..


My experience with the camera for Costco was all positive. I'd do it again if my new Ford didn't have one built in.
[/quote]

Great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Ok, I maybe missing something here, but, it sounded like it _wasn't _that great..


My experience with the camera for Costco was all positive. I'd do it again if my new Ford didn't have one built in.
[/quote]

Great!
[/quote]

Hope this helps. Let us know when you get one.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok, I maybe missing something here, but, it sounded like it _wasn't _that great..


My experience with the camera for Costco was all positive. I'd do it again if my new Ford didn't have one built in.
[/quote]

Great!
[/quote]

Hope this helps. Let us know when you get one.
[/quote]

Actually, reading the previous posts did help my decision - not to get a wireless - from what I READ it _doesn't _work that great. Now, maybe, a corded one, but, I don't see any reason to get one. DW helps just great..


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I am not sure how far the transmitter will work but it works well for a camera on the TV. Did notice some interferrence while installing near my satellite dish. I actually picked up on the video feed the same thing that was on my satellite.

Wiring: 
I just wired mine into the backup lights so it will only power on when I put it in reverse. Not sure if the camera will last as long if it was on all the time.

I posted this was from Auto Zone, its actually from Advanced Auto Parts.


----------

